# WD DVR HDD Unlock?



## Castiel (May 9, 2010)

I have a working Western Digital hard drive that I pulled out of a Dish DVR box. Now it was completely working before I pulled the hdd out. For some reason when I have it plugged in the computer, the hdd will vibrate like its working but it will not show up in the BIOS nor in Disk Management in Windows.

Is there a way to unlock it so it can show up in the bios? Its a nice 500GB hard drive and I don't want it to go to waste if I can unlock it.  Now I can't use a HDD unlock program because it doesn't recognize it in the BIOS so thats out of the picture. If I boot it up in standby would that work by using the pins?

I've looked all over the net to try to find if there is a way to unlock these but I can't find anything. Please help.


----------



## Frick (May 10, 2010)

How would it be locked? Are you sure you didn't brake it when you removed it (that sounds silly though )? I've plucked HDD's from such devices and I've never had any trouble with them.


----------



## AsRock (May 10, 2010)

Maybe the DVR unit has a hidden option to lock and unlock the HDD.  This Laptop i'm using has the option too.

So maybe you will have to find some hack most likly for the DVR  unit.  Was thinking if you could find a lappy with the option to lock\unlock the HDD then you could try unlocking it that way maybe.

I'm glad dell did not lock the HDD with this and allows me to turn it on or off if i want to.


----------



## 95Viper (May 10, 2010)

I believe it is partitioned and formatted for linux.  Try, either, using some thing like a partition software in windows to look and see or boot to a linux distro and see if it will read it.

Hope this helps.


----------

